# Solved: Uoload from iPad



## Tadrichards (Feb 1, 2015)

This isn't a horribly serious problem, but here it is. I'm in Mexico on vacation. Taking a lot of photos with iPad, uploading them to Flickr and Facebook. For the last couple of days, I've been getting a message more often than not, saying "Unable to share. There was an error while preparing to share. Please try again later."

Then, every now and then, the upload will go through. Does this simply mean that my internet connection isn't strong enough? And I shouldn't worry?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

It's probably a problem with the free hotel WiFi. Most hotels don't have great WiFi. Hopefully it's a secured connection. Anything sent out over an open WiFi connection is at risk.


----------



## Tadrichards (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks.


----------

